# Tensaw River



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

Well we had a bass tournament today on the Tensaw out of Lower Bryants today. Weather was awful but the fish were still bitin. We ended up catchin only 8lbs but caught over 30 bass. They were bitin good just couldnt catch the weight. Lost several gooduns at the boat though. If you ever go over there try a chartreuse crank in about 6-8 feet of water up in the creeks, we warred on em with the crankbait today. All in all it was a fun day of fishin even tho we were wet it was a good time, good fishin!!

Ben


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

nicely done. I caught some nice ones saturday on Escambia as well. Weather was "perfect". this rain is just what we needed to get them biting. What tournament were you fishing? was it a club tourney?


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

we had a tournament on sunday. prefished saturday and found nice ones in several spots but they were few and far between on sunday. my partner got a limit for about 7lbs total and eneded up coming in second. first place was about 8lbs. nothin major, but they were all over the shad.


----------

